# Barebow Division Rules and Equipment - Noob question



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

-Hyde- said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new to archery and in particular I like shooting instinctively or barebow, stabilizers, clickers and sights aren't really my thing.
> I'm also very interested in field archery, but I have a few questions about the rules, mainly in WA but also in IFAA. I would be very grateful if you can help me figure this out.
> ...


Trying to keep this short but helping ya out a bit. (With the family)

1. Basing on who I'm assuming this is about the article could have been a hundred percent correct. If this is the same person who shot WA field, then she shot in the barebow class. If the competition is really good and challenging, that particular type of bow will more than likely not make it through the rounds. I'm sure someone will come along and quote the unique situations, but it's not usual. 

2. Instinctive and Longbow are only in 3D at Worlds for WA. Other than that there is no simple wooden recurve off the shelf for either World Archery or IFAA

3. WA and IFAA have a big difference in rules. There is no class in IFAA close to instictive. Longbow is close in rules. Barebow recurve in IFAA can have long rods, vbars, clickers, and I believe bow levels. World Archery barebow can not have any of that. 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## -Hyde- (Dec 25, 2017)

Thank you so much Demmer, your reply has been very helpful.

I thought that was the case with instinctive and longbow, I really appreciate the confirmation. I guess if I want to get into barebow field archery I'll have to go with a modern ILF riser. Or maybe start considering 3D if I want to shoot a wooden recurve or a longbow.
I'm sure there's a reason for this, but to me it's a shame the rules are so restrictive.

As for the person in the article, it's Madison Stevens. I just found her WA profile and she's indeed listed in the barebow division. She won the U.S. National Field Championships. Thus she got a spot on the 2014 U.S. team for the World Archery Field Championships in Zagreb. And in the article she clearly states that she shoots a wooden bow, so it's not just the pictures there.
I'm very, very curious about this, if anyone could share some more information that would be awesome.


----------

